# Kribensis Eggs Questions



## JBurton88 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a second pair of kribs in a 90 gal cichlid tank, there really isnt great caves for them to lay eggs and spawn so i figured they never would. i woke this morning and saw this on the side of a rock in the back corner of the tank they always stay in this spot i have never seen eggs before because there normally in caves. 

1) are these eggs? there protecting them pretty heavily
2) how would i get them out of the cichlid tank without killing them because there not going to last long once they've hatched 


thanks so much guys


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Those are eggs, and the fact the parents are guarding them only confirms it. Some fish will find a way if the spirit moves them, even if conditions are less than ideal. It is, in a way, too bad they are such good parents because I can't imagine that moving the eggs is going to be possible, from what I have read about them. I don't keep chichlids but I've become interested in them of late, they have some fascinating behaviours. For example, it amazes me that these fish will gather eggs or newly hatched fry in their mouths to move them if they feel the need to do so, before they become free swimmers, and once they do start swimming, guard them from other fish for some time. Maybe you could arrange a temporary divider in your tank ? Wedge in a slab of plastic or glass, or even a big piece of net perhaps, to stop the other fish from botheing the pair, never mind eating the fry. An acrylic or glass slab could be held in place with some rocks for the time needed, no need to try to attach it to the tank. Even a net could be held down with rocks and would allow water flow. If they get to be free swimming, then you can try to net them out and move them. I wish you the best of luck. But now you know you have a mated pair, if fate decrees this brood does not do well, chances are good they'll provide you with another chance to raise their fry in future, and you'll have time to arrange suitable accomodations for them for next time.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

If you want to raise the spawn you could just pull out the rock and hatch them in a 10g tank.

Depending on the tank mates and how much cover there is in your tank you could leave the eggs and see how the pair do on their own. If the eggs, wigglers or fry get eaten you could set a tank up for the pair for the next spawn. 

Either way good luck with them.


----------



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

My kribs recently hatched some eggs I didnt see and they are great parents. they are in a community tank and both the male and female guard the fry. Yes not all the fry made it this way but I do have 6 great looking free swimers that go on outings around the tank with mom  If it were up to me I'd let the pair raise them and see how they do, they will spawn again and if they didnt do well the first time you can try raising them on your own. 

Normally Kribs spawn in caves or overhangs because the female likes to lay her eggs on upside down on the underneath of something, making them hard to detect as was my case.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't get me wrong there is nothing like watching a pair with their fry. Mine had no other fish in their tank, but still kept the brood in check and would make them freeze on the bottom of the tank when I walked in the room. It was great fun to watch as the fry got older and a few brave souls would dart off from the pack and Mom would track them down, suck them up and spit them back in place.

I got kribs as they do parent raise well and I never had angel pairs that would do that for me and I enjoy watching them. I only say if you really want to raise a spawn you can pull the eggs not wait till they are wigglers or free swimmers. If it is a young pair just let them try it a few times. If you have plants and places they can protect them let them try.


----------

